# Audio Drop Outs?



## Vince (Nov 16, 2002)

For the past several weeks, I've experienced audio drop outs of about a half second. It doesn't matter which XM channel I'm on: these drop outs occur every 4-5 minutes.

This is a home installation; three bars showing on the signal strength. I've moved the antenna several times but same problem.

Is there a reset possible on the receiver?

Thanks,
Vince


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

Vince, do you live in the vicinity of a metal tower of some sort which is placed where the antenna points? Or maybe an airport where planes fly directly across the signal route? This thing happened at work when we got XM as the signal was crossed by a large radio tower. We just put up with it and then it went away, thanks to XM adding a terrestrial feed in our area. The audio would sometimes "echo" and fade into a hissing sound, dropping out briefly. Try placing a metal object directly behind the antenna, slightly larger than it to possibly reflect more signal.


----------

